# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Papaya gezond voor darmen

## Alie66

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een blog geschreven over papaya, het is heel gezond voor je darmen.

http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...voor-je-darmen

----------


## Leontien

Toen ik een aantal jaren geleden in Costa Rica reisde, at ik bijna elke dag papaya. Nu eet ik het bijna nooit meer. Ik wist niet dat het goed is voor je darmen. Een goede reden, naast dat het lekker is.

----------


## sienie eversen

waar kun je ze kopen

----------

